# Another 1503 BULL



## 1503-bulls-henry (May 6, 2009)

Here is my boy ,hopefully hes back home soon.....
He is such a good dog w/ kids and people,,,loves to work and is my kind of bully...








Ive posted his daughter on the slatmill running before "Coca on Slatmill wow" post.....








yea his name is killer kinda when u name a big dog Tiny... dont go making too much out of it, hes not vicious at all..








for example



























TRYING TO FIND A FEW MORE PICS THAT SHOW Him when hes in shape,


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

He sure is a great looking boy!


----------



## 1503-bulls-henry (May 6, 2009)

why i name him killer


----------



## 1503-bulls-henry (May 6, 2009)

okay found some 

















pics taken by my freind J. Aftermath Photography


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

that boy right there is what i call whoa....head turner...nice dog


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

what is the 1503 for is it your area code or something?


----------



## 1503-bulls-henry (May 6, 2009)

1503 is just O.C for Orange County 15th letter is O zero is blank and the 3 is the C
just what i call my dogs, didnt want to be a keenel or use the pitbull name because the dogs are mainly bully bred... so just call em 1503 Bulls w/ drive I guess, my family and freinds are the only ones w/ our dogs so ive never really done anything for the public, just getting to know my stock inside n out and enjoying them....
Ill post more pics of the so called abused dogs...








My bros boy Bentley








his brother








my boy Killer








THIS IS MY BROS GIRL iCEE








ANOTHER ONE OF HER ,SHE IS THE DAM TO bENTLEY


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

where is ur dog at that u said, hope he comes home soon?


----------



## Pitlover0718 (Mar 23, 2009)

All of your dogs are nice looking.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

love your dogs, they remind me of staffies =)


----------



## Krissy (Jul 15, 2009)

Handsome fella!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

he's a pretty boy, he's huge! great stance! 
you know they need more pics like him curled up with the baby going around. those should be posters for this breed. that's what they are all about, at lest i know the people i know who own this breed and have children, the dog is all about the children very dedicated. i've never seen a breed long for loving and touching more than this breed.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Dude! Awesome kid pics! Great rear angulation, great markings... You really show em well! Keep postin up those pathetic little abused dogs ***WINK WINK***


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Great looking bullies. I love "Killer" with the little girl


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

You definitely work him. Nice dog.


----------

